# Transporting my windshield



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Can anyone give me the dimensions of a 68 or 69 convertible windshield? I need to see if it will fit on edge in my SUV. 
I've searched the net but its no where to be found so it might take a car and a tape measurer.
Anything close will do. Thanks in advance


----------

